# Underground Reptiles Size Recommendations



## feraljaw (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I have a very simple question here to ask. Let me preface by saying I have been researching blue tegus, however my biggest issue so far is the enclosure size. I lack extra space, so I may have to be forced to put off buying a tegu until my housing situation changes.. I was initially under the impression a 6 x 3 x 3 is the bare min. for a blue tegu, and an 8 x 4 x 4 being the ideal. However, Underground reptiles, to my surprise, recommends a 3 x 2 x 2 as the min. for an adult blue tegu, then 4 x 4 x 4 for a pair.

"A single adult can be housed in a 3’ x 2’ x 2’ enclosure and pairs in 4’ x 4’ x 4’ cage. putting them in a larger enclosure is always a great idea but we would not recommend anything smaller."

http://undergroundreptiles.com/misc-files/TeguCareSheet.pdf

So my question is, can a blue tegu do fine in a 3 x 2 x 2 enclosure? I really do not intend to keep the animal in the enclosure for the vast majority of the time, regardless of enclosure size (even if it was in an 8 x 4 x 4 - I would still give outdoors time. We are in FL, thus the weather is perfect here for outdoor enrichment.) But I was unsure if 3 x 2 x 2 would suffice, and if anyone has successfully kept adults in this size enclosure before.

Thank you.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 21, 2017)

I think that is way too small for any Tegu. Might do fine in it for 6-8 months but it will be 30 inches in a year.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 21, 2017)

feraljaw said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a very simple question here to ask. Let me preface by saying I have been researching blue tegus, however my biggest issue so far is the enclosure size. I lack extra space, so I may have to be forced to put off buying a tegu until my housing situation changes.. I was initially under the impression a 6 x 3 x 3 is the bare min. for a blue tegu, and an 8 x 4 x 4 being the ideal. However, Underground reptiles, to my surprise, recommends a 3 x 2 x 2 as the min. for an adult blue tegu, then 4 x 4 x 4 for a pair.
> 
> ...


3x2x2' is you living in a phone booth. 

True blues are smaller than typical Argies, around 3'. Stick with the 8x4x4'. You'll have a happier tegu.


----------



## feraljaw (Jun 21, 2017)

That's what I thought. Thank you.


----------

